# Help I do not know what color she is



## laurenandtravis (Feb 27, 2012)

People ask me what color she is and I don't know what to say. She looks different every time I take a picture. She is a shiny black but in the sun she has brownish silver undertones 

```

```


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't see a picture. But sounds like she's seal.

Another member's dog, Dosia, is a seal boy.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree sounds seal, but a picture would help confirm that.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea.. sounds like seal.. is her color similar to this?


----------



## maniacstrain (Jul 29, 2010)

seal or chocolate is what your dog is depending if its more of a greyish redish black then it be a seal and if its a chocolate looking black then its a chocolate


----------

